# Sears Elgin Men's Bluebird..but what year?



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

So this week I pulled something kinda cool from a out a building it's old rusted missing parts and even got a bullet hole through the tank ...but at least the badge was there & intact. anyways what do you think of it?

I post a few other pics on the thread later


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 31, 2020)

Lol. I’m sure you know what you have there... holy grail stuff! I would say 36 or 37... nice find. You plan on keeping it or selling it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2020)

35-37


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

The bullet hole took me for a surprise as well as the mount someone  bolted on the lower frame...I might have decided to keep it if that engine was still available lol (gonna be back to look into finding the rest of it ) ... Someone else is going to be the one to fix this one it's beyond my skills. So 95% sure I'll be selling it to some one


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like a frame fork,stem and badge -no other parts in the shed ?  nice find


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like a good project for me... lol. Direct message sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> Looks like a frame fork,stem and badge -no other parts in the shed ?  nice find



Yup I first saw the forks sticking up behind a door just outside of a old out building and pulled it out .. I was really surprised the badge was still on it there still might be something there.. doubtful but I want the check yet.. it's the oldest thing I've ever found with the exception of some silver dollars lol,  I want to hold on to it for a few weeks and then send (sell) it out to a better home. I love the look of these old bikes and like the idea of someone else enjoying it too.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 31, 2020)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Looks like a good project for me... lol. Direct message sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



..Me?? No..My name is pronounced "Jeff".. 

Conrats man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Lol. I’m sure you know what you have there... holy grail stuff! I would say 36 or 37... nice find. You plan on keeping it or selling it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ill keep it a little while ,  cool just finding it haven't got the time to do a upgrade of this caliber..so it'll be sold out to someone else who has the time, money ,skills . Although I am rather curious whether it was a 36 or 37...I don't even want to scrape away any of the rust paint to get a better look at the serial number ... The guy who ends up getting it I want them to continue posting on this thread as they get it worked with


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2020)

Congrats, on the unusual find.
Very exciting!
By the looks of that little patch of color, (Robins Egg Blue?)down below, I’d say it’s an earlier model.
35/36, the 37 had an opalescent paint that was a different shade of blue.
There are several guys here, who have brought some of these bikes back with stunning results.
I’m sure you won’t have any trouble finding it a suitable new home.
Thanks for bringing it here for us to see.
Take care!


----------



## JLF (Mar 31, 2020)

What an incredible find!  Thanks for all the photos, I’ve never seen one of these up close and without parts installed.


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Looks like a good project for me... lol. Direct message sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JLF said:


> What an incredible find!  Thanks for all the photos, I’ve never seen one of these up close and without parts installed.



 Yeah I know it's very raw.. it'll be very interesting to see it get restored by some lucky guy.. they will have to post on my thread I just wish I had my camera on me when I got it out


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2020)

WOW!


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

catfish said:


> WOW!



Yes indeed that is a bullet hole...that's how 
some them country boys are just a shootin at birds, normally crows  pheasants or a turkey.. not bluebirds.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 31, 2020)

Rare find for sure. Think bike guys are only second to Mopar guys with reviving the dead. Another great story in the making !


----------



## Mercian (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi,

very nice find. (-:

N14???? is in the mddle of a block of Bluebirds from October to November 1935

Above that number is probably a three digit code, probably either B10 or B11, which will say exactly when it was made.

If you could confirm these numbers, that would be nice.

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Serial number says 1935 to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> very nice find. (-:
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 31, 2020)

@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 31, 2020)

A couple of months ago I was perusing Ebay for a fork for my Elgin.  Saw one like the one on your bike but I thought $450 was a little out of my range (wasn't correct for my bike anyway.) Nice find.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2020)

If you want to sell the bike you need to list in the for sale section with a price. V/r Shawn


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 31, 2020)

Congrats!!!!


Nice!!!!!

Find!!!!


GLWS.....


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> If you want to sell the bike you need to list in the for sale section with a price. V/r Shawn



Sorry I didn't see this condition...I was on the fence about selling and have already gotten a handful of PMs about it , I wanted to post the bike in the condition it's in and get a little information about it from other members.


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> Sorry I didn't see this condition...I was on the fence about selling and have already gotten a handful of PMs about it , I wanted to post the bike in the condition it's in and get a little information about it from other members.



Do I still need to re post on the other page if someone wanted / offered to buy it after the fact?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> Do I still need to re post on the other page if someone wanted / offered to buy it after the fact?



Nope a done deal now


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Nope a done deal now



Well I do want to post progress pics later on even though it'll be someone's else's ...so this thread will eventually grow some more.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> Well I do want to post progress pics later on even though it'll be someone's else's ...so this thread will eventually grow some more.



I would think the new owner would start a seperate thread to show how this comes along. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks seriously rusty..I’d sell it too.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 31, 2020)

easy fix


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2020)

Some Bondo and lots of time. Might trying a acid dip it  to see how deep the rust is to check the structural integrity....yes this could be saved ..better find the rest. Or Its gonna be a big money pit..


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2020)

I’d just hang it on the wall the way it is.
It might make a cool weather vane.
Nothing says old bike collector, like a 35 Elgin Bluebird flying over the Cupola.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 31, 2020)

Marty, I send the same thing to FordMike.  That would look great hanging on a wall.


----------



## higgens (Mar 31, 2020)

It wood look better in my garage


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 1, 2020)

U could raffle it off??


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1165590



So who bought it and how much...inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 1, 2020)

Well that was a couple short weeks....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> So who bought it and how much...inquiring minds want to know.



ACS


----------



## higgens (Apr 1, 2020)

Let the bidding begin!!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2020)

higgens said:


> Let the bidding begin!!!




Did anyone get to bid?....


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> ACS








I guess, if you have to ask how much, the answer would give you an ACS.


----------



## Sayitsimple (Apr 4, 2020)

didn't this sell at an auction in NY last yr?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2020)

Sayitsimple said:


> didn't this sell at an auction in NY last yr?



No, I think Jamie Benn has that one now. This was a true barn find that just surfaced.  @catfish, no bidding.  He sold it to the first decent offer.  He was offered more but @Kal clark  is a man of his word.


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> No, I think Jamie Benn has that one now. This was a true barn find that just surfaced.  @catfish, no bidding.  He sold it to the first decent offer.  He was offered more but @Kal clark  is a man of his word.




I thought it was an April Fools day prank....


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2020)

catfish said:


> I thought it was an April Fools day prank....



Lol...nope.  Just the extra parts were the prank.


----------

